
Ask HN: Is there a Redis alternative that uses disk? - jotto
Just need a key&#x2F;val get&#x2F;set.<p>Redis stores everything in memory. It uses the disk for snapshots, but what about using the disk when there&#x27;s not enough memory for storage? (memory is expensive)<p>Postgres works except it doesn&#x27;t reclaim disk space without a vacuum full (which requires a lock) so if you&#x27;re doing a lot of deletes, Postgres is impractical.
======
nikisweeting
Just set `vm-enabled yes` in your redis config and it will use virtual memory
(aka disk) to store the actual values, while keeping as many keys as it can
in-memory to ensure fast lookups.

[https://redis.io/topics/virtual-memory](https://redis.io/topics/virtual-
memory)

